# Steam kann keine Verbindung herstellen



## Jayhawk (26. Februar 2014)

Guten Abend,
Ich kann mich aktuell nicht bei Steam einloggen. Nach Eingeben von Benutzername und Passwort erhalte ich folgende Meldung:

Steam - Warnung
Steam hat Schwierigkeiten eine Verbindung mit den Steam Servern herzustellen.

Was ich bisher versucht habe:
-Ports Router- und Rechnerseitig gecheckt
-Firewall und Avast und sonstige Hintergrundprogramme deaktiviert
-Mich über eine seltsame Software namens Cyber-ghost per Proxyserver eingeloggt (Einer der unzähligen wenig hilfreichen Tipps aus anderen Foren)
-Steam mit Tcp gestartet

Alles ohne Erfolg.
Daher kurz und schmerzlos:
Hat irgendwer von euch vllt. eine Idee?
Grüße und danke im Vorraus,
Jacob


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (26. Februar 2014)

Lösch mal die ClientRegistry.blob...


----------



## Jayhawk (27. Februar 2014)

Die existiert bei mir nicht. Könnte evtl. daran liegen, dass ich Steam neu installiert habe und mich auf diesem Rechner noch nicht einmal anmelden konnte und die Datei erst durch die erste Anmeldung erstellt wird?!


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (27. Februar 2014)

Äh...ja 
Hast Du eventuell das bei Steam so eingestellt, das der Rechner erst ligitimiert werden muß? Dann solltest Du eine E-Mail mit einer Kennzahl erhalten haben...aber dann gäbe es keine Fehlermeldung.
Hm...nochmal Steam neuinstallieren?


----------



## Nemesis_AS (27. Februar 2014)

Doch, 
Bei mir gab es auch auf dem neuen Rechner erst die Fehlermeldung und das Benutzername oder Passwort falsch sind. 
Beides nicht der Fall
Auch eine Mail kam in meinem Fall nicht automatisch, sowie auch keine Geheime Frage gestellt wurde.
Einzig die Option "Alten Account abrufen" hat geholfen!
Damit wurde das Passwort zurückgesetzt und darauf hin gab es dann auch die Mail zum verifizieren des neuen Rechners.
Keine Ahnung was bei denen manchmal schief läuft, zumindest klappt jetzt wieder alles

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Jayhawk (28. Februar 2014)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das das Problem mit meinem Account zusammen hängt, denn ich kann mich erstens ganz normale im Browser anmelden und kann mich zweitens auch mit einem anderen Konto nicht bei Steam anmelden...


----------



## Falador (1. März 2014)

Hey,

Das Prob hatte ich auch als ich Stream 1 zu 1 von externe auf neuen Rechner kopiert habe.

Deinstalliere Steam (Vorsicht Ordner Steam Apps sichern)
Dann neu installieren ohne Steam Apps in den frischen Steam zu ziehen
Wenn jetzt alles i.o war Steam Apps rüber ziehen wenn das nicht geklappt hat noch nicht rüber ziehen und Passwort reset machen danach wird dein jetziger pc frei gegeben und müsste klappen.


Hoffe hilft


Grüße
Fala


----------



## Cyrus10000 (2. März 2014)

Steam spackt aber in letzter Zeit auch sehr gern mal rum. Keine Verbindung heisst bei mir zu 99% Steam ist überlastet.


----------



## Falador (2. März 2014)

Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich?

Damals fand ich es sch... Das man für
Für offline Spiele eine inet Verbindung brauchte
Aber was heut zutage alles abgeht mit Steam,uply etc mü.. Das regt mich als user min 1x die Woche auf
Es geht nur noch um Kommerz man kann nicht mal in Ruhe zocken ,hehe

Könnte natürlich auch an der Verbindung Liegen wenn das prob aber dauerhaft anliegt würde es Schätzungsweise aber am authorisierungsserver liegen der deine hardwareschlüssel nicht rein läßt so nach dem Motto

Du kooommmscht hierrrrr net rein


----------



## Jayhawk (5. März 2014)

Natürlich geht es um "kommerz", ich verlange auch keinen Idealismus bei der Programmierung von aaa Titeln. Was ich aber verlange, ist das Software, die ich bezahlt habe, einwandfrei funktioniert und das ist in letzter Zeit immer seltener der Fall. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Wie gesagt: Eine Neuinstallation schafft keine Abhilfe. Ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende. Hier im Forum scheint es noch ein ähnliches Problem zu geben, immer dass der Kram nicht einfach mal funktionieren kann 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/i...m-verbindet-sich-nicht-mit-spiel-servern.html


----------



## Otep (5. März 2014)

Also ich habe das immer wenn ich Steam starte... beim zweiten versuch klappt es dann immer


----------

